# Best Piracetam Brand?



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm about to order some piracetam. Supplements (like piracetam) are not regulated so I want to make sure I am getting the most reputable brand and the most potent formula. I heard that Primaforce refused to provide some type of quality certificate, while AmericanNurition did (I think American Nutrition is now Colorado Nutrition??)

There is also Cognitive Nutrition and "Neutraceutics RX", which looks pretty official based on the bottle, but that means absoultely NOTHING regarding what's inside.

Let me know if you have any experience or knowledge about this, or if you are interested in ordering some and want to help me research.

EDIT: maybe I was wrong, it looks like all of the brands I mentioned besides Primaforce are PART of American Nutrition. *And they provide certificates of analyses for all of them... so it looks like I will be choosing one of those brands.*... _even though it looks kind of sketchy and is from 2008 and is the same exact certificate for all 3 brands._.. haha. it's good enough


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

well they are all out of stock... for once I was actually going to order something too!

Actually Cognitive Nutrition looks like they have it! If anyone knows anything about this brand let me know, if not I will order it tomorrow.

EDIT: screw it... after looking at Cognitive Nutrition website I can tell that the products aren't legit. It's all marketing based and obviously there are no certificates to be found. So now idk what to do.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I just walked to the pharmacy and asked for Nootropil (without prescription) and I got it, but I found it uneffective even at high doses so I'll never buy it again.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

NEW QUESTION: What brand of piracetam do you use?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I just use generic stuff i can cheaply order, i also buyed the generic here with a prescription before but ordering is way cheaper.


----------



## Isochroma (Jan 6, 2012)

The brand isn't so important - I've tried Smart Powders, Cerebral Health (now Bioscience Nutraceuticals), Soyoung Bio. All were identical except for crystal size.

The most important is correct dosing - the right dose and keeping up with the regime. Also to get a decent dose it's important to have a reasonably cheap supply. Since I have a lot of time - working from home - I trawl all ove the Internet to find cheaper prices. My income is a disability pension so it's quite limited.

Because racetams have helped me so much with both general mental health, and Aniracetam with the difficuly I have talking with people and in social situations, I decided that these therapeutic compounds would be an important part of the rest of my life.

For anyone that wants a good list of tested, reliable suppliers that deliver decent product, I keep a regularly-updated copy of my personal price list online for others as a community service.

Here is the *Racetam Prices* list {users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam%20Prices.htm}.

The list is purely my own work and has no scripts, images or advertisements. I receive no compensation from anyone for publishing it.

Regarding racetams, from my own experience there are two that have definite anti-anxiety and - more importantly - pro-social intelligence, pro-emotional intelligence effects - Aniracetam and Noopept.

Aniracetam has been discussed in other threads on this forum and is well-proven and a good start. If the side effects prove too difficult, Noopept is a great option. It's quite affordable - I bought mine from Cerebral Health - and though it doesn't have the intense relaxation effects of Aniracetam it delivers a remarkable sens of mental clarity, social ease and the intelligence to easily handly any social interaction with flair.

Both Aniracetam and Noopept are racetams 'with heart' that seems to be able to build long-term self-development. Even more than a week after finishing my supply of Noopept the positive, progressive changes it produced in my self were still evident. That by itself trumps most other racetams and anything else short of many hours of daily meditation.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I got "Cognative Nutrition" Piracetam caps. They have some sort of psychoactive effect, I just am not sure what. I will not re-order but I will probably finish off the bottle. I take choline whenever I take the Piracetam for whatever that's worth. I picked us some l-theanine today. Anybody have any experience with that?


----------



## Isochroma (Jan 6, 2012)

l-Theanine is proven to have anti-anxiety effects, and there is at least one formulation that makes use of it for that purpose - along with a few other ingredients that the manufacturer says synergize with it. There's a proper thread on this forum for L-Theanine in case you want more details.

On a different thread in this forum a certain formulation containing l-Theanine was mentioned - it's called SEREDYN and the entire formulation is based on natural unregulated ingredients. No idea how well it performs, and I tend to stay away from formulations mosly due to the high cost, but since the ingredients are known, if it works one could just formulate the same thing from cheaper bulk ingredients afterwards.

Anyhow, besides the l-Theanine it has Passionflower (watch out, MAO-inhibitor), Valerian, Niacinamide (vitamin B3, though niacin is safer for the liver than its amide), and Magnesium, which is a general muscle relaxant and also very good for the nervous system.

Unfortunately, Valerian has been found to cause some hepatotoxicity (liver damage) in humans, so it isn't recommended for long-term use. This can vary - depends on the individual.

Getting back to this thread's topic, the racetams (except Nefiracetam) and Piracetam in particular have no such toxicity so are much safer than any of the ingredients in that formula.


----------

